

Ask HN: Best alternative to Parse? - grigy

I love Parse. But with Facebook's acquisition I'm thinking about switching to other service. What are the best alternatives to Parse?
======
darkgaro
Appcelerator Cloud [http://www.appcelerator.com/platform/appcelerator-
cloudservi...](http://www.appcelerator.com/platform/appcelerator-
cloudservices/)

App42 <http://api.shephertz.com/>

Kumulos <http://www.kumulos.com/>

Kinvey <http://www.kinvey.com/>

Apstrata <http://www.apstrata.com/>

Buddy <http://buddy.com/>

Stackmob <https://www.stackmob.com/>

Proxomo <http://www.proxomo.com/>

Iknode <http://iknode.com/>

Kii <http://www.kii.com/en/technology>

CloudMine <https://cloudmine.me/>

Applicasa <http://www.applicasa.com/>

MobDB <https://www.mobdb.net/>

Windows Azure Mobile <http://www.windowsazure.com/en-us/develop/mobile/>

FeedHenry <http://www.feedhenry.com/>

\-- My favorite ones are in the order of preference following :

Appcelerator (currently using it )

App42 ( tried it )

Stackmob (tried it )

Kumulos

~~~
grigy
Wow, this is an impressive list. Appcelerator looks good, but very pricey
though. Why would you choose it over the others? The free version is the
Titanium which is basically a Javascript SDK for native apps.

~~~
darkgaro
We are only using appcelerator cloud, our app is actually built in C# with
<http://xamarin.com> Appcelerator has free usage package

I have probably tried everyone one of those on the list, and a lot of it
really depends which SDK some of those services offer.

------
SidneyAllen
For those looking at alternative BaaS services, we hope you'll take the time
to evaluate StackMob. We've been working hard the last 24 hours to put
together an easy path to migrate your apps from Parse to StackMob.

<https://www.stackmob.com/parse/>

------
eranation
I always thought that Firebase and Backlift (Both are YC backed as well by the
way) are doing something very similar, never had the chance to analyze the
differences seriously though.

Edit: a "Firebase vs Parse" question on Quora [0] (it's the first answer, no
login required) made me realize that Parse is much more "mobile first" (tm),
with a "full service" for mobile apps, whereas Firebase is taking "just" a
subset (a very big subset) of data persistence, authentication and data
security (e.g. server-less apps, which can be used in also in Mobile apps, but
things like push notifications etc are more "role your own")

[0] [http://www.quora.com/Firebase/How-does-Firebase-differ-
from-...](http://www.quora.com/Firebase/How-does-Firebase-differ-from-Parse)

------
nanijoe
I think <http://helios.io/> belongs on this list... I only found out about it
yesterday, but I will definitely be checking it out

